# question about crystal resonators



## mls26cwru (Jan 14, 2013)

I got a quick question...I have seen these on the pcb's that i have been tearing apart.... does anyone know what there crystal resonators are worth /lb? does anyone know what the yield /lb or any other information about them? I included a pic of what they look like...the pic is meant for a reference, not a plug for the website.

thanks,
M


----------



## etack (Jan 14, 2013)

Lots of factor for that question need to be answered first.

1) are they new
2) what do they weigh 
3) are they all the same size you are buying

If I was offered them with out testing first they would be worth around $75.00# most likely they are worth more than that. I know the Au plated top ones are really high in gold. But the ones that you showed aren't and allot of the gold is in the gold brazing around the lid for the GP ones along with the GP lid.

Eric


----------



## mls26cwru (Jan 14, 2013)

i see the ones that are not plated on the top are the ones i see most often... those are the ones i am wondering about.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 14, 2013)

They do have two bond wires inside, made of solid silver or gold and sometimes a bit of silver or gold plating on the die. Still I do not see an economical way to recover the gold. I wish it was different, I have roughly 1/2 million of them... :shock:


----------



## etack (Jan 14, 2013)

Marcel said:


> They do have two bond wires inside, made of solid silver or gold and sometimes a bit of silver or gold plating on the die. Still I do not see an economical way to recover the gold. I wish it was different, I have roughly 1/2 million of them... :shock:




Straight AR will work with no problems. If I had that many new thats what I would do.

Eric


----------



## Geo (Jan 21, 2013)

toprak said:


> Doesn’t the price of resonators depend on their efficiency as well? Secondly, can you please explain what straight AR is?



"explain what straight AR is" a type of slang or corruption. it means to process in just AR without any other preparation. to dissolve in AR until completely dissolved. to dissolve in AR without removing the lid.


----------



## Smack (Jan 21, 2013)

Some one hasn't been reading.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Jun 11, 2013)

Smack said:


> Some one hasn't been reading.



lmao... I don't think Hoke covered electronic componants


----------



## Smack (Jun 17, 2013)

But we have on the forum, Over and over.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Jun 18, 2013)

Smack said:


> But we have on the forum, Over and over.



Game. Set. Match. Smack!


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 18, 2013)

> Smack wrote:But we have on the forum, Over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> Game. Set. Match. Smack!



Sorry my dementia, but I can't find any of those threads. Can you point to some search words other than crystal resonator and quartz oscillator?


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Jun 21, 2013)

solar_plasma said:



> > Smack wrote:But we have on the forum, Over and over.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=6264&view=next

Just one...

Cheers,


----------



## DarkspARCS (Jun 24, 2013)

*Hands Smack a milk bone*

Good call... :lol:


----------



## Smack (Jun 25, 2013)

lol and Pip thanks you for the treat.


----------

